# Is Oak Shavings toxic to horses?



## Izzy Dietzler (Nov 11, 2020)

We have someone that is willing to supply us with oak shavings for free by the truck load. I have read that the bark, leaves and acorns are bad but is the actual wood bad for them. I doubt they will ever eat very much, if any of the shavings since we only want them for the back of the stall and he will be fed in the front. One bag is already dumped in a stall, I then realized I should research to make sure its not bad for them, research didnt help much. Please help!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I found a handful of credible links and they all say no to oak shavings.

This link talks about five types of trees to avoid using their shavings for horse bedding and oak is included









Which Type of Horse Shavings Should You Use? | Champion Shavings


For the highest quality pine horse shavings available, contact us. We offer a variety of flake sizes, all of which are kiln & air-dried & 100% dust-screened.




championshavings.com


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

To me the answer would be "NO THANK-YOU..." and so concerned I would be as right now I would walk from the computer or put down the phone and start shoveling oak shavings out of the stall and contact the horse has no way to avoid.

Horses do not need to "eat" to have side effects terrible happen.
Oak shavings have been associated with kidney and liver problems.
If you were given black oak...pray your horse did not stand in them at all...
If they are black oak shavings call your vet/farrier immediately, flood a area of your paddock and get the horse is soaking water immediately as you try to save the coffin bone from rotating, penetrating the hoof sole...a incredibly painful and deadly ending.

Taking for free unless you know exactly that none are harmful to horses is not free.
Horse bedding is certified to be only certain woods.

There are many varieties of oak tree and with that comes many varieties of shavings/chips...
The research you need done will spell out some of why I said no and to take action immediately to stop what may have begun!!
I offer you good vibes and prayers you did not use the wrong tree shavings nor expose your horse{s} to health issues..
Horses are very susceptible to many things you would not think would harm them...
Be proactive and research new first before doing the action and possibly regretting it.
🐴


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

horselovinguy said:


> If you were given black oak...pray your horse did not stand in them at all...
> If they are black oak shavings call your vet/farrier immediately


I think you are confusing oak with black _walnut_.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

All bedding I Know of for horses is pine. Don't think oak is safe so no wouldn't use it. Use bedding that is safe for horses. Free isn't always a good deal .

I buy bagged bedding 5.99$ per bag but I know it's clean an safe.

HGL it's black walnut that causes laminitis.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I think you are confusing oak with black _walnut_.


You may be correct phantomhorse...
I know the walnut does that, thought black oak did too 
I do know the kidney and liver damages are very accurate and that alone would have me out shoveling gone any put down.

Pine shavings are used for equine bedding. 
If you do pellet bedding it is for equine bedding_ not the fuel for stoves_ so purchase carefully.

"Free" shavings from a mill, a cabinet making shop or woodworking business are fine providing you know _exactly_ what kinds of woods were worked with and you got the floor sweepings from.
Wood from a tree company who chipped trees...well aside from the sap your horses will be covered in as the least of your issues wouldn't touch them either for bedding or use around the barn.
Trees are not often removed and chipped for no reason and the reason is often infestation of bugs....now brought to your barn and home surrounding to me is just not smart..
I don't wish to inherit someone else's now gone problem to my land...no thanks.

Think carefully what "free" means, it may not be so "free" in the long-run. 
🐴


----------

